# تحويل الاحداثيات CLARK to WGS84



## السندباد المساحي (8 أكتوبر 2009)

ياريت يااخواني ان تشرحو بالتفصل كيفية تحويل الاحداثيات من النطام العالمي wgs84 الي النظام 
clark لان موضوع تحويل الاحداثيات مهم جدا بالنسبة للعمل المساحي 
وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## السندباد المساحي (8 أكتوبر 2009)

وعندي بحثي في المنتديات وجت شرح وافي للدكتور الفاضل / جمعة محمد دواد 

-4-9 العلاقة بين تحويل المراجع و إسقاط الخرائط:

قد يساور البعض لبسا كبيرا في خطوات تحويل الإحداثيات التي تقيسها علي الطبيعة إلي تلك الموقعة علي الخريطة ، وعلي الجانب الآخر فقد يظن البعض أن أجهزة تقنيات تحديد المواقع (مثل الجي بي أس) ليس بها أي خطأ وأن ما تنتجه من إحداثيات دقيق تماما ! ومن هنا سنحاول أن نلخص – في خطوات مختصرة – ما قمنا بعرضه من أفكار في هذا الفصل (شكل 2-27).

- تتيح لنا تقنيات جيوديسيا الأقمار الصناعية تحديد المواقع علي سطح الأرض ، لكن بالاعتماد علي نموذج رياضي معين يمثل الأرض شكلا و حجما وهو الذي نطلق عليه اسم الاليبسويد.

- كل نوع من الإحداثيات المرصودة يكون منسوبا لاليبسويد محدد ، فمثلا إحداثيات تقنية الجي بي أس تكون منسوبة للمجسم العالمي أو اليبسويد WGS84.

- سواء كانت الإحداثيات من النوع الجغرافي أو الجيوديسي (خط الطول  ودائرة العرض  و الارتفاع الجيوديسي h ) أو الإحداثيات الكارتيزية ( X, Y, Z) فيمكن تحويل أي نوع للآخر (المعادلات 2-2 و 2-5) لكننا مازلنا علي نفس الاليبسويد.

- لكل دولة اليبسويد معتمد قد تم تعديله ليناسبها (أصبح أسمه مرجع وليس اليبسويد) يختلف من دولة لآخري ، وهو المرجع الذي تستخدمه الدولة في إنتاج خرائطها.

- لا يمكن توقيع الإحداثيات المنسوبة لاليبسويد عالمي (مثل إحداثيات الجي بي أس المنسوبة إلي WGS84) مباشرة علي خرائط أي دولة وإلا فأننا نتوقع خطأ في التوقيع قد يصل إلي مئات الأمتار.

- يتم تحويل الإحداثيات من اليبسويد عالمي (مثل WGS84) إلي أي مرجع وطني أو محلي لدولة معينة من خلال معرفة عناصر التحويل السبعة ( (X, Y, Z, Rx, Ry, Rz, s) التي تصف العلاقة الرياضية بين كلا المرجعين ، باستخدام المعادلة 2-8 مثلا.

- تختلف دقة حساب الإحداثيات علي المرجع المحلي باختلاف دقة عناصر التحويل المستخدمة ، وللأعمال المساحية البسيطة يمكن استخدام قيم عناصر التحويل الموجودة في جدول 2-2 ، إلا أنه يجب ملاحظة أنها قيم غير دقيقة تماما و لا تناسب المشروعات الجيوديسية التي تتطلب دقة عالية حيث يجب البحث عن عناصر تحويل أكثر دقة.

- أما لتوقيع الإحداثيات الجيوديسية ثلاثية الأبعاد إلي إحداثيات ثنائية الأبعاد (الإحداثيات علي الخريطة) فسنستخدم أحدي طرق إسقاط الخرائط ، حيث يجب معرفة معاملات الإسقاط (مثلا 5 معاملات لإسقاط ميريكاتور المستعرض: الاحداثي الشرقي الزائف ، الاحداثي الشمالي الزائف ، خط الطول المركزي ، دائرة العرض القياسية ، معامل القياس) لكل طريقة. وحيث أن المرجع الجيوديسي و نظام إسقاط الخرائط يختلف من دولة لأخرى فأن معاملات الإسقاط أيضا ستختلف من خرائط دولة لأخرى.

- أي أننا في النهاية وللوصول إلي الإحداثيات علي الخريطة نحتاج لمعرفة 12 عنصر (وأحيانا أكثر أو أقل): 7 عناصر تحويل الإحداثيات بين المراجع ، 5 عناصر (أو أكثر) لتعريف نظام الإسقاط.

- أخيرا يجب ملاحظة أن الارتفاع المقاس بتقنية الجي بي أس يكون منسوبا لسطح الاليبسويد العالمي WGS84 بينما الارتفاع المستخدم في الخرائط المساحية يكون منسوبا لمستوي متوسط سطح البحر MSL والفرق بينهما يسمي حيود الجيويد ، أي أنه يجب وجود نموذج جيويد Geoid Model لكي نحول ارتفاعات الجي بي أس إلي مناسيب تستخدم في الخرائط الطبوغرافية و التفصيلية وكافة المشروعات الهندسية المدنية (سنتحدث عن الجيويد لاحقا).

__________________________
من كتابي: مدخل الي النظام العالمي لتحديد المواقع ، والذي تم بفضل الله تعالي الانتهاء منه و هو قيد المراجعة النهائية قبل نشره مجانا علي الانترنت لوجه الله تعالي


----------



## السندباد المساحي (8 أكتوبر 2009)

ياريت يا اخواني المناقشة في هذا الموضوع لاهميتة الفعاله في الاعمال المساحية


----------



## السندباد المساحي (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الإحداثيات المسقطة Projected Coordinates هي الإحداثيات المستوية ثنائية الأبعاد 2D الناشئة عن تطبيق احدي طرق إسقاط الخرائط ، أي هي إحداثيات أي نقطة علي الخريطة وليس علي سطح الأرض. تقوم كل دولة بتحديد قيم 5 عناصر تحدد مواصفات نظام أو طريقة اسقاط الخرائط لها ، وهذه العناصر هي:

- موقع نقطة الأصل للإسقاط Origin والذي يحدد من خلال قيمتين: خط الطول المركزي Central Meridian ودائرة العرض القياسية Standard Parallel ، أي أن هذين العنصرين يحددا موقع النقطة التي تم اعتبارها مركز نظام الاسقاط.
- لتفادي وجود إحداثيات سالبة (غير مستحبة في الخرائط) فيتم إعطاء قيم إحداثيات مفترضة أو زائفة لنقطة الأصل بدلا من إعطائها الإحداثيات صفر شرقا و صفر شمالا ، وذلك عن طريق تحديد عنصرين آخرين هما: الاحداثي الشرقي الزائف False Easting والاحداثي الشمالي الزائف False Northing. 
- العنصر الخامس - من معاملات الإسقاط - المطلوب تحديده هو قيمة معامل مقياس الرسم عند خط الطول المركزي.

هذه العناصر الخمسة اختيارية و ليست محسوبة ، أي أن كل دولة تختار القيم المناسبة لنظام اسقاط خرائطها. عند التعامل مع أي نظام اسقاط يجب معرفة هذه القيم من الجهة الحكومية التي قامت باعتمادهم ولا توجد وسيلة لحساب العناصر

دكتور جمعة داود

هل scale factor الموجود في البارمترات السبعة هو نفسه الموجود في معاملات الإسقاط و مهو الفرق بينهما إن كانا مختلفين 


قيمة scale factor في معاملات التحويل بين المراجع Datum Transformation Parameters - وعددهم 7 عناصر - يعبر عن فرق المقياس بين مرجعين جيوديسين Datums ، بينما قيمة Scale Factor لعناصر الاسقاط - وعددهم 5 عماصر - يعبر عن فرق المقياس بين الحقيقة و الخريطة المسقطة ، أو بصورة أخري فهو يعبر عن تشوه الاسقاط ذاته. وبالتالي فكلاهما مختلف وان كانا للاسف يحملان نفس الاسم Scale Factors مما يسبب اللبس بينهما.

والله أعلي و أعلم. دكتور / جمعة


----------



## wisangps (9 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي العزيز عندما تطلب تحويل الاحداثيات من نظام الى اخر يجب ان تذكر اسم الـ datum فمثلا العراق يستخدم الـ ellpsoid نوع clarck وهو مستخدم من قبل الكثير من الدول ولذالك السؤوال يجب ان يكون بالصيغة الاتية 
كيف يمكن تحويل الاحداثيات من الـ datum العالمي (wgs84 itrf00)الى الـ datum العراقي؟
والجواب هو يوجد طريقتين لذالك الاولى هي في ايجاد مقدار الزحف بين النظامين مثل ما وضح د.جمعة داود وقد حسبت معاملات التحويل في العراق بصورة اولية وبصدد حسابها بصورة نهائية وهي
dx=-70.995,dy=335.916,dz=-262.898 
مع الانتباه ان هذه المعاملات لغرض التحويل من العالمي الى العراقي وتقلب الاشارة اذا كان العكس
اما دقة هذه العناصر فهي ضمن جميع الاعمال المساحية عدا الجيودسية من الدرجة الاولى
اما بالنسبة الى التحويل ضمن دقة الدرجة الاولى فهناك طريقة اخرى يتم اتباعها وهي عملية بناء سطح تشوه للفروقات بخط الطول والعرض بين النظامين وعمل شبكة للفروقات وبناء برنامج تحويل ونحن بصدد بناء هذا البرنامج 
تحياتي


----------



## السندباد المساحي (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم وجزالك الله الف خير ونفعك بعلمك الامة الاسلامية


----------



## السندباد المساحي (10 أكتوبر 2009)

ياريت يا مهندسين العرب ان نخوض في الموضوع دة لانة بيمثل اهمية كبري في العمل المساحة 
وننتظر الخبراء في هذا الموضوع لكي تزيل الغموض في هذا المجوال لانة يمثل جزء كبير في الاعمال المساحية 
ولكم وافر الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## sur_jeh (11 أكتوبر 2009)

ما هي المعادلات للتحويل بين wgs84 والجيوديسية الوطنية xyz


----------



## السندباد المساحي (11 أكتوبر 2009)

من كتابي: مدخل الي النظام العالمي لتحديد المواقع ، والذي تم بفضل الله تعالي الانتهاء منه و هو قيد المراجعة النهائية قبل نشره مجانا علي الانترنت لوجه الله تعالي


وننتظر الكتاب دكتور جمعة وجعلة الله في ميزان حسانتك يارب


----------



## خالد عطا الله (4 ديسمبر 2009)

اخوتي الكرام السلام عليكم في البدء نشكر الأخ السندباد المساحي على طرح هذا الموضوع القيم 
لما له من اهمية في العمل المساحي 
 هل من برنامج يمكنني من تحويل الإحداثيات من نوع clark system الى wgs 84 sestem 
حيث انني اواجه مشاكل عند توقيع هذه النقاط على الطبيعة حيث النقاط كما يقال بالعامية عم تطلع (مشلّفة) مع العلم انني اعمل في دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة فما هو المرجع لتصحيح الإحداثيات 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## السندباد المساحي (4 ديسمبر 2009)

بالنسبة لي انا اعمل بالسعودية واعمل علي نظام بير العبد 

لاكن بالنسبة للامارات العربية الذي يفيدك فيها هوة دكتور جمعة داود
فنحن في انتظار الدكتور جمعة


----------



## د جمعة داود (5 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
أنظر الرابط التالي:
http://www.gisclub.net/vb/showthread.php?t=3366


----------



## السندباد المساحي (5 ديسمبر 2009)

بالتوفيت اخي خالد


----------



## السندباد المساحي (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور دكتور جمعة علي الرد


----------



## السندباد المساحي (5 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## خالد عطا الله (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور د. جمعة


----------



## abdelhamid68 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*ما هي المعادلات للتحويل بين wgs84 والجيوديسية الوطنية xyz*​


----------



## kareem moh (28 أبريل 2010)

Thank u


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (8 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed fathy 2011 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## م سهيل سعيد (14 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور يا صديقي علي المعلومه القيمه
ودمت لنا


----------



## محمد حمزه السلطاني (16 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## رعد اسحق (17 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ السندباد المساحي عند برنامج تحويل الاحداثيات من والى اي نظام ولكن كيف الطريقة الي اوصلة الك اذاتحتاجه علما ان حجم البرنامج بعد الضغط 3 ميكا بايت ؟


----------



## السندباد المساحي (18 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن علي الاميل لو سمحت my202021 علي الياهو ولك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## رجب السيد احمد عبد (19 ديسمبر 2010)

برجاء ارسال برنامج تحويل احداثيات الجى بى اس الى دبليو جى اس فى السعودية ومشكورين


----------



## رعد اسحق (19 ديسمبر 2010)

الى الاخ رجب السيد احمد عبد البرنامج الي يحول الاحداثيات فيه كل الانظمه وماعليك سوى ان تعرف باي نظام مثبت ال جي اي اس والنظام المعمول في يلدك.


----------



## cemao (26 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبراكته 
أنا مساح من المغرب إذا كان ممكن طريقة تحويل الاحداثيات من WGS84 إلى lamber
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## السندباد المساحي (27 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي رعدعلي البرنامج وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## زهزوه (3 يناير 2011)

السندباد المساحي قال:


> شكرا اخي رعدعلي البرنامج وجزاك الله الف خير


السلام عليكم إخوتي الكرام جزاكم الله خيراً على التعاون , لو سمحت أخي ترفع برنامج تحويل الإحداثيات على المنتدى لإهميته ,وبارك الله بكم أجمعين


----------



## magdyr (3 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك يااخى


----------



## السندباد المساحي (20 يناير 2011)

وفيك اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد ابراهيم بره (21 يناير 2011)

اريد برنامج تحويل الاحداثيات من نظام العالمي الى الافتراضي المحلي 
وبرنامج اخذالاحداثيلت من قوقل ارث


----------



## رعد اسحق (21 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم اقدم لكم برنامج لتحويل الاحداثيات من جغرافي الى يو تي ام وارجو الدعاء لمن اعد هذا البرنامجhttp://www.4shared.com/file/V8hSLekc/__online.html


----------



## زهزوه (22 يناير 2011)

رعد اسحق قال:


> السلام عليكم اقدم لكم برنامج لتحويل الاحداثيات من جغرافي الى يو تي ام وارجو الدعاء لمن اعد هذا البرنامجhttp://www.4shared.com/file/V8hSLekc/__online.html


 
اخ رعد مشكور ومأجور إن شاء الله أنت وصاحب البرنامج ,جزاك الله خيراً وحسنات عدد إحداثيات الكرة الأرضية, سؤال لو سمحت هل يمكننا التحويل من clark 1880 إلى WGS84 مباشرة أو العكس ؟


----------



## رعد اسحق (23 يناير 2011)

الاخ زهزوه كل دولة لها نظام خاص وتحن في العراق نستخدم كلارك 1880 ومن خلال رصدنا النقاط التثليثية بنظام w g s 84 وجدنا فاكتر ثابت وهو اضافة 285 م الى التشريق وطرح 280 م من التشمبل لتتحول الاحداتيات الى clark 1880 ولا يمكن اعتماد هذا الفرق في المسح الذي يتطلب دقه عالية اما عن وجود معادلة او برنامج خاص للتحويل فلا يوجد لدي لحد الان واوعدكم في حالة حصولي عليه اعرضه في المنتدى وشكراً


----------



## mostafammy (24 يناير 2011)

رعد اسحق قال:


> السلام عليكم اقدم لكم برنامج لتحويل الاحداثيات من جغرافي الى يو تي ام وارجو الدعاء لمن اعد هذا البرنامجhttp://www.4shared.com/file/v8hslekc/__online.html


شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تافكه (27 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فى جهدكم ممكن احد يقول لى السيستم او النضام العراقى للا حداثيات


----------



## مهندس 313 (28 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوريين على هذا الموضوع


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (28 سبتمبر 2012)

شكراااااا


----------

